

Why Are Indians So Entrepreneurial In The U.S.? - denzil_correa
http://readwrite.com/2012/10/19/why-are-indians-so-entrepreneurial-in-the-us

======
jaddison
If I were to take a guess based on what I believe to be common in immigration
history: they have the drive of wanting (or needing) to succeed coupled with
the lack of complacency. Citizens of a country naturally are more comfortable
and don't have the same sense of urgency to improve their conditions.

That said, moving to another country in the first place is a big change,
taking calculated risks must be considered apart of the mental makeup of these
individuals.

